# Any highland lake bow fishermen?



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm just wondering if there is anybody else up here that bow fishes? I'll be doing some myself in the near future.

Also, if there are any tournaments/guides/trips between lake Buchanan to Lake Austin, I would love to know. I'm working on my Master's degree thesis and will be needing some gar heads...gar otoliths (inner ear bones to be more exact). If anyone catches anything big, I would greatly appreciate it if you can hold back the head between the front of the eyes and end of the gills. I'll just be needing some basic info saved with it like length, weight, date and general location.

Thanks!


----------

